# Found me a new friend..LMAO



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG, That is so freakin cute. I want one.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

It's so cute. My grandpa is a meany and considers them just a pest to kill. I think they are adorable.

At our old house if you were up at night you could see a whole group of them. One of them was huge and had a kinked up tail.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Awwwww it's cute but be careful if it ever bites you............


----------



## LewisGrad05 (May 28, 2007)

OMG... That is a hilarious photo! Almost makes you forget what they grow into... Watch for fleas with them in your house, especially around dogs and such.

​


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Joe has a friend that used to have one and it would sit in a high chair to eat!!!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh my goodness! Does it have "locking jaws"? :angeldevi


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

Judy said:


> Oh my goodness! Does it have "locking jaws"? :angeldevi


LMAO :cheers:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats cool, we had 3-4 at one time running around here. When my wife used to work for the zoo there was no telling what I would come home to.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Judy said:


> Oh my goodness! Does it have "locking jaws"? :angeldevi


LOL, He probably does but he has not bitten yet.. He's really friendly believe it or not...

I used to live in the country when I was a kid and I have raised 6-7 of them.
I was always finding mom dead in the road...
This one has a very strong craving for tuna..LOL


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

What a cute little guy. We had one a few years back his name was Ranger. I liked him a lot when he was little but as he grew he would sit on the lowest rung of the horse paster fence and grab the horses legs as they went by. The horses were scared of him. One day he just didn't come home when it was bed time. Good luck with the little fellow.


----------



## BAZIRK (Jun 25, 2007)

yeah thats cute alright


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks like hes gonna eat your face off! lol I dont know, them things are interesting, my friend had like 10 that would run around by his house and they raised them from when they were little.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

thats my first time every seeing one that was not ran over :hammer:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

that is way too cute! i love racoons (along with any other animal) how did you get it!?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

My nephew found him while walking through town then gave him to my dad.
My dad gave him to me cause I have raised a few of them but I ended up giving him back. He has a good home now.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

do you need anything special to have one? i know a woman has a rescue center for squrrels but she needs to constantly do paper work for the state about her shelter.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

hell no they wont go said:


> do you need anything special to have one? i know a woman has a rescue center for squrrels but she needs to constantly do paper work for the state about her shelter.


I think that you can legally have one if you get a permit. I do know that you have to have a pen with approved dimensions..
I never had a permit though.
Other than that nothin special, they eat anything like cat and dog food.
I even trained one of mine to use the toilet...
Don't let people scare you. They are not vicious if you hand raise them and get them before they are weened..If they are to old when you get them they ARE harder to tame. (Much harder)


----------

